
Evolving Our Rust with Milksnake - stablemap
https://blog.sentry.io/2017/11/14/evolving-our-rust-with-milksnake
======
Dowwie
Armin's first Python/Rust post in Oct 2016 motivated me to give Rust a try,
and I did. Learning Rust wasn't easy but the community on irc (#rust-
beginners) were patient and exceedingly helpful. My "month of Rust" finished
with this:
[http://daringordon.com/rust_tutorials/](http://daringordon.com/rust_tutorials/)

Give Rust a try!

